# Breakouts from Electrolysis



## sgermain28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I have alot of baby fine, blond hair on my face, jaw line, chin and upper lip. I tried electrolysis and my face broke out just terribly!!! I am 37 years old for crying out loud. I do have oily skin and I am prone to breakouts but not like this!! Does anyone know why this is happening? I am not sure what is worse, the peach fuzz or the breakouts. Just when the breakouts clear, in about 2 weeks, I have to go in again and get my face plucked! What are my alternatives? Quiting or just riding the wave out?


----------



## Liz (Jul 15, 2005)

ouch! not sure about the breakouts, but electrolysis hurts like hell! i tried it once and won't ever do it again.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 15, 2005)

hmm well is the hair dark??? i dunno i would rather have hair than zits because the pimples are more noticeable. you could try waxing maybe that wouldn't irritate the skin as much but isn't there like a laser treatment that permanently removes the hair??


----------



## octobersunshine (Jul 15, 2005)

Nair might work too



I personally wouldn't do it again if it made my skin flare up like that. Good Luck!


----------



## monniej (Jul 15, 2005)

welcome to mut sgermain28 and octobersunshine! i'm monnie from michigan. this is the place for everything beauty. you know, some of the hair on our bodies does serve a purpose. in most cases to help keep the skin lubracated. if you remove the hair the oil can get trapped under the skin.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sgermain28* I have alot of baby fine, blond hair on my face, jaw line, chin and upper lip. I tried electrolysis and my face broke out just terribly!!! I am 37 years old for crying out loud. I do have oily skin and I am prone to breakouts but not like this!! Does anyone know why this is happening? I am not sure what is worse, the peach fuzz or the breakouts. Just when the breakouts clear, in about 2 weeks, I have to go in again and get my face plucked! What are my alternatives? Quiting or just riding the wave out?



I've been getting laser hair removal (but, my hair is dark) on my upper lip and it does not irritate my skin at all. I have extremely sensitive skin (neutrogena products break me out, that's how sensitive my skin is), which is highly oily and acne-prone (especially in the summer), and the laser hair removal does not irritate me whatsoever (in fact, I haven't had a new pimple on my upper lip since starting the treatments). The laser operator told me that over time there will be fewer breakouts because the oil in the skin attaches to the hairs and when the hairs are gone, the oil has less staying power. They do have lasers out there that are geared for fair hair, too. If you go to spa-addicts.com they list a lot of places that offer laser hair removal, and twice a year, they have a "Spa Week" in which participating salons offer treatments for $50.00. I think the next week is in October. I have had it done at both the Broadway Spa and at American Laser Center. I booked an appointment at Laser Cosmetica, and while I was in the waiting room a lady who had gone in before me came out and could barely speak and had an ice pack on her face (that's very abnormal and should not have happened, because I have been being lasered for awhile and I've never had that sort of reaction), so I just left. Lasers are about the same level of pain as shaving (yes, you feel it, but it is far less painful than electrolysis, waxing, or depilatories). Hope this helps.


----------

